# This Year's Christmas Present



## johnbrigade (Oct 15, 2007)

Every year the company I work for gives all of its employees a Christmas present. We've had stuff like mini fridges, chocolate hampers and stuff like that over the year.

This year we've got a choice from a gift guide and one of the gifts is this (image shamlessly nicked off the internet):










Alright for free in't it?

Don't know a lot about it really, other than it's free.

Cheers work!


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

...soon to be 'available' on the sales section?


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Handy to set all your mechanicals by


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Looks allright to me - tbh it would appeal more *"without"* the digi bit, or the digi bit half it's size - why do they do that on anadigi's?









Fine for a freebie tho' :lol;


----------



## johnbrigade (Oct 15, 2007)

it looks alright yeah - the "gift guide" had some stuff in it that i'd never use - a cocktail set, a roberts clock radio cd (no dab - i think if it was dab, i'd have had it), kitchen scales, bathroom scales, "vintage" champagne, a 100 piece drill bit set (err....) and loads of other tat. Might as well have it for free.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

That's a nice gift to receive







you could also use it as an extra gift for someone if you forget


----------

